

Docker 0.7.2 is out - now up to 127 layers - julien421
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/release/CHANGELOG.md

======
steeve
boot2docker[1] should be updated tomorrow. I'm taking the opportunity to
rebuild the kernel to account for that [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker](https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker)

[2]
[https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker/pull/4](https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker/pull/4)

